# [Fri 22nd Nov 2013] Misty Miller live at Brixton Offline - free! (London)



## editor (Nov 19, 2013)

Influenced by the New York New Wave scene of the late 70s but adding a no-nonsense sarf London contemporary twist is the fabulous Misty Miller who will be live onstage around 11.30pm.

Already signed to Sony Records' Relentless records, we're really excited to be putting on her band - and recommend you get down early for this one as it's going to be busy

Keeping the party going all night will the usual gang of DJs playing party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly till 2.30am

*GIG DETAILS:*

MISTY MILLER
She's still only 19, but her songs reference a rich treasure trove of alt/new wave influences like Patti Smith, Lou Reed, Blondie, PJ Harvey, White Stripes and The Stooges to create a powerful, passionate, spiky, original set.

She's already supported Jake Bugg and Tom Odell - plus a support slot with the legendary US new wave legends Television coming up - and we can't wait to see her on the Offline stage.





http://www.urban75.org/offline/misty-miller-brixton-nov-2013.html


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2013)

Brixton Buzz feature here. She really is rather good!

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/gig-of-the-week-misty-miller-at-brixton-offline-friday-22nd-nov/


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2013)

This is tonight! Try and make it down if you can because I don't think she'll be playing small venues for much longer.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 22, 2013)

What time's she on? I might try and pop in on my way home.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2013)

colacubes said:


> What time's she on? I might try and pop in on my way home.


Usual time - about 1130pm.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2013)

That was one of the best gigs I've ever put on at Offline.  Photos soon.


----------

